

Merge HN: a submission proposal - mr_twj

It's just a submission tag that would provide an opportunity for not only the submitter but various other HN users to combine forces by merging projects together that never got traction. Hopefully in doing this, new projects may take shape in ways their composite projects could not separately.<p>Sample Submit Form:<p>title: Merge HN: yourprojectname
url: http://yourprojecturl.com
text: your project description<p>Any thoughts or suggestions?
======
Zev
Wouldn't it make more sense to just do this, and see if it goes anywhere?
Thats much more organic and basically how the Offer HN trend started.

~~~
mr_twj
Ideally, yes. I don't have any projects meriting this function but I could
foresee it in the future; in the meantime I wanted to know what HN thought.
I'm glad to see some interested in such a site function.

------
Udo
I like it! Like probably most hackers, I have done a ton of "just for fun"
projects that never got anywhere. It surely would be nice to have a place
where everybody can watch for opportunities to throw in recycle-worthy stuff
and maybe start something new.

